# minimum tank size for ruby greens



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

is it possible to keep ruby greens in a 30 gallon standard tank? I don't want to try this if they will quickly outgrow the tank.

Also, if not ruby greens, I'm guessing that quickly rules out any other Vics. But, let me know if there is a smaller Victorian that would work. The profiles seemed to suggest that ruby greens would stay the smallest.


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

Yes you can keep a small group of Haplochromis sp. "Ruby green" in a standard 30 gallon tank. I suggest 1 male and maybe 3-4 females. Another possible species is Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae.


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

ooops sorry


----------

